# pnp an indica



## stonedsmithy (Dec 6, 2007)

Heres a couple of my other pretty n pink gurls an the last one is one of the aurora indicas sweating out the trichomes not to long now along with a bit of my artwork as the background


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2007)

*Very nice mang. :aok: How tall are those beautiful ladies? *


----------



## jash (Dec 6, 2007)

great ladies stoned:hubba:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Dec 6, 2007)

around 2foot give or take TBG


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 8, 2007)

hell yeah man! nice work!​


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 8, 2007)

Man, Stoned, I wish I could be there when you get your first taste and high from the cured Aurora.

That stuff will slay ya.

The way to fully enjoy Aurora Indica:

1. Sweats on, cooler with what you love to drink next to you.

2. Kicked completely back in the recliner so you can just see the tv.

3. Bong, one small hit an hour of Aurora.

4. Really cool movie with lots of action and adventure.


I love watching the "Dragon" type movies while high. Makes them almost real.

Tell us all how it goes man!


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice work there Stoned...

The artwork and the buds look great!

Peace,
B


----------



## theminx (Dec 9, 2007)

:holysheep: they look simply delicious


----------



## stonedsmithy (Dec 10, 2007)

they were a lil under a foot tall when put onto 12/12 buddy


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2007)

the buds are gorgeous


----------



## bigweedo (Dec 19, 2007)

Bice look stuff man


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

1 Word : Legendary


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

my brothers afghani plants are about taller than me and im 5'7'


----------

